# FrankenKrate ʞɔnɹʇ ǝlɔʎɔ ɹǝʎlℲ uɹǝʇsǝʍ



## Nos (Aug 8, 2020)

I am just gonna skip most of the details here. It has been a long week. Bendix hd S2 or something rear, AMF or something atom drum front,


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 8, 2020)

I like it, and nice work on the basket.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2020)

Very cool!   Nice work!


----------

